# Imagination Station Kids on Track Custom Rebuilds



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

This is the newly installed drive from Bachmann Trains with parts from Barry's Trains. This Jersey Central 4-6-0 was donated as were all the parts. The old drive was removed and replaced. I think kids will enjoy many years of operations with this locomotive. The original drive had blue wheels and a blue steam chest. On this drive they are black with metal side rods etc.

The second set of photos is of our new Durango and Silverton 2-8-0 custom built by Barry's Trains out of Phoenix, AZ. Barry's craftsmanship is the best in the G scale model RR industry. These locomotive drives are capable of pulling astronomical amounts of weight and are extremely durable. He basically replaces Bachmann Trains original drives with his own and they are high quality and simply the best. On our layout we have pulled over 40 cars on tight cuves with no trouble. If you have a Bachmann locomotive you love in G scale, Barry can put a drive in that will be trouble free, durable and quiet running. Give him a call for more details at 623-936-6088.

The last set of photos is of a 4-6-0 which was put together with parts from several Bachmann locomotives. Some community service kids and mysef built this William K. Vanderbilt out of tons of spare parts that were damaged badly. With lots of time and dedication, this was the result. These locomotives are all special to our program due to the custom work and people involved in their construction. I think the public and their kids will enjoy them.


----------

